# برنامج إدارة المقاولات expedition



## abdo_source (19 ديسمبر 2008)

لو سمحتوا احتاج كتاب باللغة العربية او اى معلومات عن برنامج expedition
​


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

الرابط دة فى كتاب لتعليم البرنامج 
http://www.paramegsoft.com/forum/topic9946.html


----------



## جمال السيد (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (20 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا
و جارى التنزيل


----------



## مهندس126 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك جدا وياريت رابط للبرنامج لو سمحتوا لانى ابحث عنة


----------



## dica1011 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزى السائل ممكن تحمل برنامج أيميول وتبحث عن البنامج سوف تحملة ولكن صبرا جميلا لأن النتائج مبهرة


----------



## abdo_source (26 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير عن هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكلة تنصيب البرنامج*



dica1011 قال:


> عزيزى السائل ممكن تحمل برنامج أيميول وتبحث عن البنامج سوف تحملة ولكن صبرا جميلا لأن النتائج مبهرة



البرنامج موجود بالفعل فى منتدانا الحبيب ولكن ياجماعة المشكلة فى التنصيب بتاع البرنامج اللى عندة الحل يتوجه بالرد وانا حملت اكتر من نسخة للبرنامج ولكن المشكلة كما ذكرت سابقا فى التنصيب


----------



## dica1011 (20 يناير 2009)

اتمنى لك التوفيق مع هذا الشرح
*http://rapidshare.com/files/186610394/Create_a_New_Expedition_Group_on_an_Expedition_SQL_Server_.pdf.html*​


----------



## عوض حبيب (23 يناير 2009)

جزيت خيراً
والله ما قصرت


----------



## alashery (25 يناير 2009)

اين رابط البرنامج


----------



## njaadan (24 أغسطس 2009)

الرابط ياجماعه فين 
البرنامج باين عليه ممتاز واتمنى ان اجربه
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## gadag (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن حد يشرح لي البرنامج ده عشان ايه وايه اهميته وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

نريد كتاب اوشرح وافى لبرنامج premavira expedition 4


----------



## بسمالله (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ممكن رابط البرنامج حتى تكتمل المجموعة ولكم جزيل الشكر والثناء وبارك الله فيك


----------

